# Conman!



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

OPINION
So is it wrong to lead someone on in a deal and then yank it out from under them when they tried to rip you off in the first place? 
Guy call me wanting to buy some pigs he lays a sob story on my works me down on my price if he buys all I got for sale for a flat price. The original price was $750 for one and this guy got me down to $800 for 4 pre bred pigs that have given birth to 17 to 10 piglets each piglet is worth $50 here were I live. then he calls me back gets my wife on the phone because I wasn't in and says that he will be here in the morning to pick the one that gives birth to 17 for $200. Now I have decided to let the guy show up then shut him down unless he pays the original $750


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> OPINION
> So is it wrong to lead someone on in a deal and then yank it out from under them when they tried to rip you off in the first place?
> Guy call me wanting to buy some pigs he lays a sob story on my works me down on my price if he buys all I got for sale for a flat price. The original price was $750 for one and this guy got me down to $800 for 4 pre bred pigs that have given birth to 17 to 10 piglets each piglet is worth $50 here were I live. then he calls me back gets my wife on the phone because I wasn't in and says that he will be here in the morning to pick the one that gives birth to 17 for $200. Now I have decided to let the guy show up then shut him down unless he pays the original $750


hmm


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Your wife was the last one to talk to him. What did she say or agree to?


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Your wife was the last one to talk to him. What did she say or agree to?


nothing gave the guy directions on how to get here. but if I push the original deal of $750 he still stand to make $50 per piglet at 17 piglets from the sow he wants. she is going to drop the next full moon so that like the 27th or something not sure but thats still $850 he stand to make. I am going to push the original deal for $750 or he can walk.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I am going to say that you are thinking right. He is the one who presumed to unilaterally change the deal without discussion. I have to say that sob story or not letting him chisel you down to 1/4 of your original price was probably not a good thing, but then again, with a convincing enough story, I may well have done likewise.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Depends on if you want to be a jerk or not. 

He is a “horse trader,” and he is doing what he does. 

Rise above that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd be tempted to charge the original $800.
When he balks, tell him the deal was "$800 for 4", but you never said which of the 4 was the $800 one.

People like him are the reason I started requiring a 50% NON refundable deposit if they didn't want the animal right then. It greatly reduced my "be backs".


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure what there is to rise above. The bargain basement price was based on buying everything, not pick of the four for 1/4 the money.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The buyer’s tacky behavior is what there is to rise above. What I mean is don’t have him come out thinking his con worked, then switch.

Be better than him.

You were plotting psychological revenge, according to the original post. Waste of time and energy.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't make an enemy but be clear, y'all had a deal


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've posted the story here before of when I had a truck for sale on CL and a county sheriff "cadet in training" did a no show twice on me with no notice, no call, no nothing over the course of 2 weeks. By the end of the 3rd week I dropped the price $500. He calls a 3rd time and says he'll be out. Comes out this time, hems and haws, says he'll take it but has to get bank financing first. Wouldn't put money down, wouldn't sign a contract. Pulls out of the drive and starts home. Comes back about 5 minutes later all po'd because his wife just told him the truck had been marked down on CL and I never told him. I had honestly not told him because this was the one time we didn't talk price and we didn't sign anything and I just didn't realize he was pre price drop. He started getting all tough guy and accusatory like I'm a scammer.
Now what should I do? Rise above it? Probably.
What did I do? Refused to sell him the truck when his loan officer called the next week.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think you did fine.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

he called back I explained and he got huffy and said she was too close to birth and it was going to be too hot today to move her and he would call me down the road. but I don't see that happening! guess he was hopping me and my wife dont talk and he could try and get me when they were loading. long story short I think I am going to start and make a bad customer list!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> The original price was $750 for one and this guy got me down to $800 for 4 pre bred pigs


#1 How did he get you down to $800 for 4? from what would have been $3000 for 4?
#2 if both you and he agreed, then you agreed. He's not a bad customer, you're a bad salesperson. And to top it off, you back out of something you agreed to. I think you need to take a serious look at your business practices, I wouldn't want to come to an agreement with you.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> #1 How did he get you down to $800 for 4? from what would have been $3000 for 4?
> #2 if both you and he agreed, then you agreed. He's not a bad customer, you're a bad salesperson. And to top it off, you back out of something you agreed to. I think you need to take a serious look at your business practices, I wouldn't want to come to an agreement with you.


#1 guy came at me with a sob story about how he was going to lose his farm because he couldn't afford to pay his mortgage but he was a seasoned hog farmer and already had buyer lined up for the piglets and the sows but he only had $800 cash on hand and later he would come back and always buy all his hogs from me from here on out. So I cut the deal for 4 sows for $800.

#2 We agreed on $800 for 4 not $200 for the best sow I have. Guy tried to rip me off he lucky im not like some of these other people around these parts. I get fed up with people acting like my friends or laying some sad story on me in order to rip me off. guy could of took the original deal and made himself a nice profit of $3150 for short $800 investment. I did nothing wrong! I think someone ripped you off and your still sore about it and looking to start a argument! Chill out smoke a joint, drink a beer, take a pill but this won't get you anywhere arguing with people over the internet is like arguing with yourself in your own head it's pointless!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

So you agreed to it, and now you're not following through, that tells me more about you than about him. 

Have you ever heard of the word "No"?


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

Livestock prices are constantly changing, and being monitored. Find out what the going rate is currently and list them for that, and don't back off much if any. That would be the proper way to do it. Fix your price and don't budge. If it goes too long and you gotta sell, take em to a good livestock auction.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't see where the OP backed out on a sale. Only where the potential buyer said he was going to pick the best of the 4 and give only $200 for her, not stick with the 4 for $750 as was agreed by the OP and potential buyer. IMO, the potential buyer was trying to do a run-around by talking to the wife behind the OP's back. That is a bait and switch tactic by the buyer. You don't negotiate a sale with one person then call and finalize the deal another. 

Curious to know how it ended up. I can understand taking a lower price if you really must sell the animals. Just curious to know if the buyer ever did really show and if they paid the agreed upon price.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I really need to listen to my wife on deals I lost $30,000 not listening to her. Most time it is just couple thousand.

But I'm the Man with the last say.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Only in your own mind.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Only in your own mind.


Hahahahah


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Men don't have to be in charge, they just have to believe they are.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> #1 guy came at me with a sob story about how he was going to lose his farm because he couldn't afford to pay his mortgage but he was a seasoned hog farmer and already had buyer lined up for the piglets and the sows but he only had $800 cash on hand and later he would come back and always buy all his hogs from me from here on out. So I cut the deal for 4 sows for $800.


Hope you got cash if you did do business with him. Some people aren't worth the trouble of messing with them.


----------



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

The transaction ends when money is handed over. Until then, it's up for grabs. If you want to burn bridges, that's fine. It typically won't come back to haunt you unless you are a social media nut. Know that every single day people willfully allow central banks to literally screw them royally in the financial sense, yet they say and do absolutely nothing about it. These same people will go after you for $5 though. People are nuts. Treat them accordingly and then pray for them.


----------

